# Camber Plates?



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

I have an 86 z and the strut is rubbing the inside of the strut tower. This problem only came about after I installed Eibach Pro Kit Springs. The springs dropped my ride height about 1.5 inches maybe a tad more. I am replacing all the shocks this May with Bilstein HD shocks. While I'm at it, should I install camber plates too? Will the camber plates get rid of the strut to strut tower rub?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you Lowered your car around 1.5", the camber setting went negative approximately 1 degree (-1). The position of the springs came in closer to the strut towers causing your problem. You should definitely install a camber correction kit. If you don't, the excessive negative camber will cause the inside of the tires to wear very rapidly and may cause handling problems.


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Rogoman for the quick reply. Sounds exactly like my problem. So far no tire wear, but I'm sure that would be my next problem. I know BARTCO and Cusco make camber plates. Do you recommend any one of them? BARTCO is cheaper in price but look sold, and Cusco is more expensive and it's Cusco.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I would vote for Cusco.


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Rogoman! I'll post an update when I install the camber plates.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.... If the struts rub when you lower it, then they would rub every time you hit a bump. And they don't. 

The truth is you installed the hats wrong. Camber plates are a waste of money. Eibach springs don't lower the car 1.5".


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks AZ-ZBum for the reply. Probably an exaggeration on the height but my z did lower. Maybe more in the 3/4 in. to 1 in. range. Definitely possible I put the hats on wrong. This was the first time I changed coil springs. The strut hat only rubs the inside of the strut tower at the point when the steering wheel is turned all the way over. Plus not spending $325 on Cusco camber plates sounds a lot better to me. 

Now is it going to be trial and error for me to figure out which way the hats go or is there a definite way to know how to orient them? Probaby screwed it up from the beginning.


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

So I replaced the rear shocks and springs seats. The ride has improved that much more. I plan on installing the front shocks and spring seats this week. One thing I have noticed with good shocks in the rear and bad shocks in the front, the Eibach springs did infact lower the z more than an inch in the front than the rear. So with new shocks the Eibach springs only lower z's about an inch.


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

Update:

I replaced the forward struts on my z. The ride height has increased to match the rear, the rubbing on the inside of the strut towers is gone, and my z rides like a dream! 

Thank you all for your help!


----------

